# Yet Another 21rs



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

We just brought home our new 21RS







from Tacoma RV. The kids love it already and we are planning our maiden voyage to the WA coast in April.

Many thanks to the members on this site for their helpfull suggestions and humor regarding the Outbacks. I haven't found which part of the assembly line Gilligan was part of on this shift yet but I'll let you know when I do.

Now to begin the mods once we give it a few days of "driveway camping" to figure out which ones to start on first. So far the first mods will either be recoring the locks so I don't have to carry 2 keys or adding the Quickie Flush while its a "clean" job to do.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A new trailer...Good Luck

John


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Johnbartlow,







Congrats on the new 21rs and welcome!!








I really enjoy my 21 and and am sure that you will too. Get ready to settle battles over who gets the top bunk!

I


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *Congratulations on your new 21RS and Welcome to Outbackers.com, johnbartlow!!!* action action


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*congrats on the new 21rs*









and *welcome aboard * action

darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Johnbartlow to the outback Family
And congrats on the 21RS and enjoy it









Don


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congrats! Hopefully Gilligan was just slapping on stickers that day.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, johnbartlow, and congrats on the new Outback. action


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site. You will find all kinds of good information here. I have found everyone to be helpful.

Rita


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback, and I hope that you enjoy yours as much as we enjoy ours. They are a great trailer, and I am sure that you will have loads of fun as you seek out new adventures. Good luck on the first voyage.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

johnbartlow,

action Welcome to the site and congratulations on the new Outback. sunny I know you can't hardly wait to get started with the mods and the camping.







Post often.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats and welcome to our little slice of Cyber Space!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!! Another Pacific NW Outbacker!
















Congrats on the new Outback!! The family is going to love it. If you can get some time at the end of April, we'd sure like for you to join us for our PNW Rally. See the link in my sig file for all the details on the rally.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Congrats on your 21rs -- we love ours, too! action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, johnbartlow!* action 
Congratulations on the new Outback. What fun!









As Jim mentioned, we would love to meet you at the Spring Rally (see below)!
It would be a great chance for you to learn some of the tricks of the trade, and see some pretty sweet mods. Most of all, it's a great chance to hang with the best group of people in the world!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Congrats johnbartlow on the 21RS, excellent choice in trailers !!!









We downsized from 31' Class A motorhome, and have not regreted it once !!! We absolutly love our trailer !!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

tidefan said:


> Johnbartlow,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome Johnbartlow!

No battles in my 21rs......only have one boy! He and my dog flipped a coin....


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

Congrats!

We also bought ours from Tacoma RV, this is our 2nd RV from them and we have been very happy with the service we have received.

Hopefully we will see you around!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

TheDoxieHaus said:


> Congrats!
> 
> We also bought ours from Tacoma RV, this is our 2nd RV from them and we have been very happy with the service we have received.
> 
> ...


TheDoxieHaus....You guys coming to the Rally?


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> TheDoxieHaus....You guys coming to the Rally?
> [snapback]93453[/snapback]​


Unfortunately, we will not be able to make it this time. Work stuff







Hopefully we can make the next one!


----------

